# Speedfan stopped being able to read bus.



## DeathtoGnomes (May 15, 2019)

recently updated win 10 now Speedfan is having issues scanning and is reading/reporting the temps. 

anyone else using Speedfan have problems or might know a solution?


----------



## EarthDog (May 15, 2019)

I havent used Speedfan in over a decade, sorry. 

There are other ( perhaps better) tools for the job (mobo, software for mobo, HWMonitor, etc).


----------



## John Naylor (May 15, 2019)

Your MoBo provides a utility called Thermal Radar .... which is exponentially better than SpeedFan.  See page 4-5 of your manual



			https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/SocketAM3+/SABERTOOTH_990FX_R2.0/E8042_SABERTOOTH_990FX_R20_V2_WEB.pdf


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 16, 2019)

yes i know. Having a hard time find a download for Thermal Radar 2, if its part of that shit asus suite, there has to be something else.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 16, 2019)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> yes i know. Having a hard time find a download for Thermal Radar 2, if its part of that shit asus suite, there has to be something else.


Yes it is part of the suite and the associated bloat, Open hardware Monitor may give you what you are looking for...………….






						Open Hardware Monitor - Core temp, fan speed and voltages in a free software gadget
					






					openhardwaremonitor.org


----------



## EarthDog (May 16, 2019)

There are a dozen programs that will work for temp monitoring.

Hwmonitor (or open hwmon above), Coretemp, AIDA64 will do it... etc. 

It is time to bin Speedfan.


----------



## John Naylor (May 16, 2019)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> yes i know. Having a hard time find a download for Thermal Radar 2, if its part of that shit asus suite, there has to be something else.



Never had an issue with Asus Suite ... FanXpert is part of Asus Suite and as i recall to install it, you need to install Asus Suite.  Once that's done, you can disable or uninstall the Suite and keep FanXpert.   I have done it for one user ... he wasn't having any problems, he just wanted it removed cause he read it on the internet.

BTW, Im talking about controlling fan speeds ... if you just want monitoring, HWiNFO will cover that ... and anything else ya can think of.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 18, 2019)

I'm not installing asus suite, dont need shitware Re-installed.

Yes, I want fan control, not monitoring so much, thats why I used Speedfan.



Tatty_One said:


> Yes it is part of the suite and the associated bloat, Open hardware Monitor may give you what you are looking for...………….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


supposedly Thermal Radar did control fans, but as I said....


----------



## infrared (May 18, 2019)

I used to love speedfan for the ability to set up custom fan curves.. these days you have a lot of that functionality in the bios itself so it's far less useful than it used to be. As for monitoring, you can't really beat hwinfo imo.


----------



## P4-630 (May 18, 2019)

infrared said:


> these days you have a lot of that functionality in the bios itself



I use Asus AI Suite, this way I can switch to different fan profiles I've created, which you can't do otherwise.


----------



## EarthDog (May 19, 2019)

Honestly... my question (to anyone) is why do you need it? Why not set all fans to quiet and leave it? Surely your overclock isnt pushed to the limit for daily driving where the couple C difference tips the scales when running non stress test apps (like games).

I mean, most stress tests are 10-20c+ higher than you'll see during most loads. So there is typically plenty of headroom.

As long as I have been in this industry as an enthusiast and reviewer, I've been finding over the last few years that I could care less about setting curves and monitoring anything (after initial setup) unless I have issues. It makes for a much more peaceful existence with the PC when I'm not mulling over minutia.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 20, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> Honestly... my question (to anyone) is why do you need it? Why not set all fans to quiet and leave it? Surely your overclock isnt pushed to the limit for daily driving where the couple C difference tips the scales when running non stress test apps (like games).
> 
> I mean, most stress tests are 10-20c+ higher than you'll see during most loads. So there is typically plenty of headroom.
> 
> As long as I have been in this industry as an enthusiast and reviewer, I've been finding over the last few years that I could care less about setting curves and monitoring anything (after initial setup) unless I have issues. It makes for a much more peaceful existence with the PC when I'm not mulling over minutia.


Not all systems are alike, not all BIOS have fan curve settings, ............ shall I go on?


----------



## John Naylor (May 20, 2019)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> I'm not installing asus suite, dont need shitware Re-installed.
> 
> Yes, I want fan control, not monitoring so much, thats why I used Speedfan.   supposedly Thermal Radar did control fans, but as I said....



Yes I have seen the internet posts but never experienced a problem in 35-40 installs except for that one version where the install routine was borked.    A fix was issued and not a problem since or future versions were fine.   As far as the bloatware claim, last my reboot was 3 days ago and since then it has used 4 seconds of CPU time ... in that  same span Ccleaner has used 10.
We used to use Speedfan on low budget MoBos that didn't provide a speed control utility ... results were spotty, sometimes it worked, more often it didn't.  Nowadays it's not supported on more and more Motherboards which is why this topic is becoming more and more common on this and other forums.  Simply put, at 18+ years old, it's archaic .

Yes, it remains a usable options where the Motherboard manufacturers won't include a utility at the low end spectrum as a means to entice folks into spending a few more bucks, but if your MoBo is  in that large pool where it doesn't work, your best bet will be a manual controller.  Many utilities will monitor temps and rpms, but ones that actually control anything have faded into history.  Speedfan and the native manufacturer utilities are the only ones i can recommend.  If neither is an option because it doesn't work or you choose not t use it, a hardware option would be your remaining option. 









						SIX EYES II - Fan Speed Controller With Muti-Color LED Display
					

SIX EYES II is the 2nd generation of the six eyes fan controller.Its ability to handle a maximum of 30W per channel makes this product suitable for even th...




					www.reeven.com


----------



## EarthDog (May 20, 2019)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Not all systems are alike, not all BIOS have fan curve settings, ............ shall I go on?


No need to be testy about it...... 

It may not have the ability to set a curve, but does it have low, medium, and high? Its been a while since I played with that older budget hardware so I am not familiar with what it has.

EDIT: My point, in case it was missed, is that most of the time just setting things to quiet/low offers plenty of cooling and is quiet.


----------



## NoJuan999 (May 20, 2019)

I have been using Argus Monitor since the Asus certificate fiasco killed my AISuite and so far I am happy with it. 





						Best Fan Control Software for Windows
					

Take a look a the best Fan Control Software for Windows. Control your fans based on all temperatures, like CPU, GPU, Mainboard, AIO liquid and external temperature sources.




					www.argusmonitor.com


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 21, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> I have been using Argus Monitor since the Asus certificate fiasco killed my AISuite and so far I am happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice find. for $20, I will have to think about it more.


Well if worse comes to worse I'll have to reconfigure and reinstall GRID+ to do the fan controlling.


----------



## NoJuan999 (May 21, 2019)

I got it on sale for $10 (3 year license).


----------



## EarthDog (May 21, 2019)

Well that is one thing I won't do... pay for software fan control...


----------



## rockit00 (May 21, 2019)

@DeathtoGnomes, I have used speedfan on almost every computer I have ever had. I LOVE it even though it seems to have lost it's support recently. I believe your problem is related to your windows 10 updates on your AMD system. I'd just wait for the next update to unbreak it. I've had a few failure to respond issues on my Z97 intel windows 7 system recently and the issues go away pretty fast. I currently run speedfan on an ASUS ET2300INTI with windows 10 installed. I have seen it freeze at SMBUS also. Just give it a couple of days, and bingo! A computer without speedfan is like a hot dog without mustard!!!


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 22, 2019)

rockit00 said:


> @DeathtoGnomes, I have used speedfan on almost every computer I have ever had. I LOVE it even though it seems to have lost it's support recently. I believe your problem is related to your windows 10 updates on your AMD system. I'd just wait for the next update to unbreak it. I've had a few failure to respond issues on my Z97 intel windows 7 system recently and the issues go away pretty fast. I currently run speedfan on an ASUS ET2300INTI with windows 10 installed. I have seen it freeze at SMBUS also. Just give it a couple of days, and bingo! A computer without speedfan is like a hot dog without mustard!!!


Thanks. I've used Speedfan since windows vista.  I hope its just a fluke!


----------



## P4-630 (May 22, 2019)

NoJuan999 said:


> since the Asus certificate fiasco killed my AISuite and so far I am happy with it.



Download the latest version here:








						latest_software_update
					






					www.asus.com


----------



## NoJuan999 (May 22, 2019)

Thanks P4-630 but I have and it still doesn't work properly for me.
I believe it's because I haven't updated to one of the newer BIOS versions available for my MB.
And I am not willing to do that and end up having the cold boot issues and RAM OC issues I have read come with the newer versions. 
Once they work out those bugs I might update the BIOS, but only if it has features I actually want or need.
Right now I'm very happy with Argus Monitor.
Just FYI, 
I did get Aura working again though.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (May 22, 2019)

P4-630 said:


> Download the latest version here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have lost any faith and trust in any asus "extra"-ware. GPUTweak i/ii was an effin nightmare.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 31, 2019)

just a little update...

After several m$ updates, Speedfan is now working again normally.


----------



## Mats (Oct 31, 2019)

EarthDog said:


> EDIT: My point, in case it was missed, is that most of the time just setting things to quiet/low offers plenty of cooling and is quiet.


Well, that's the very issue here, define *quiet*.  The OP may have other needs than you.


----------



## rockit00 (Oct 31, 2019)

I suspected Windows updates. At least they unbroke it ……….(5 1/2 months later) !!!


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 31, 2019)

Mats said:


> Well, that's the very issue here, define *quiet*.  The OP may have other needs than you.


Lol, that reply was from May..lol...

No shit they have other needs. This is why there are settings and the a ability to set your own curves, etc.


If it was me, I'd move on from that ancient program.


----------



## Mats (Oct 31, 2019)

Well at least it's this year, I've seen worse..


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 19, 2021)

UPDATE: Looks like the  author did an update in 2020 and added Win10 support. I use something else atm, so if anyone has tried out, or is using, the latest build, v4.52 Final, let us know.


----------



## Operandi (Aug 19, 2021)

Wow, Speedfan, thats going back a ways.

I used that on my first build which was an Athlon XP system that actually had BIOS fan control but I couldn't adjust the RPM floor low enough.  From what I remember a Speedfan had no concept of fan hysteresis though which made it super annoying.


----------



## rockit00 (Aug 19, 2021)

Use Speedfan on all my computers. A windows 10 update on 8-17-21 broke speedfan at scanning smbus. Rebooted and all was fine! Go almico!!!


----------



## claes (Aug 19, 2021)

I have a few systems that are still compatible with SpeedFan but have found it largely unusable for more modern systems. I’ve been using this for modern systems/where W10 breaks fan control; it doesn’t offer as much control but gets the job done.









						GitHub - Rem0o/FanControl.Releases: This is the release repository for Fan Control, a highly customizable fan controlling software for Windows.
					

This is the release repository for Fan Control, a highly customizable fan controlling software for Windows. - GitHub - Rem0o/FanControl.Releases: This is the release repository for Fan Control, a h...




					github.com


----------



## sam_86314 (Aug 19, 2021)

claes said:


> I have a few systems that are still compatible with SpeedFan but have found it largely unusable for more modern systems. I’ve been using this for modern systems/where W10 breaks fan control; it doesn’t offer as much control but gets the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been using Fan Control too. It being an open-source program is a huge plus for me. That's probably why it has excellent compatibility.

And if it isn't compatible with your hardware, you can either request support or add it yourself if you have the technical know-how.

I'd say it offers plenty of control once you figure out how it works.

Thanks to this program, my PC is silent when idle and very quiet under load.


----------

